# Extending RF UHF Remote antenna



## olduhfguy (Oct 23, 2012)

I want to be able to use the remote control associated with the Joey over a greater area.The little uhf antenna on the back of the hopper is not working well enough. What kind of connector is used by this antenna so I can make up an extension cable ? The Dish installer had a very tough time putting the antenna on - I think he might have cross-threaded it by trying to screw in an "F" connector (which it definitely is not). The threads appear to be similar to a 'mini-uhf' connector but the center pin seems to be the wrong type. Can someone point me in the right direction ?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I recall the question was answered a few couple years ago when the 922(?) had it ... it was *M10*


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

P Smith said:


> I recall the question was answered a few couple years ago when the 922(?) had it ... it was something like M5 or M7 or M9 ...


M10, not easy to find...stay tuned.:lol:


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

olduhfguy said:


> I want to be able to use the remote control associated with the Joey over a greater area.The little uhf antenna on the back of the hopper is not working well enough.


The antenna on the Hopper has nothing to do with the Joey remote.

The Joey has its own internal antenna for its remote.


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

Extending remote for Hopper is advantageous for mirroring Hopper. As stated Joey has internal antenna....reachable but the unit must be opened.....this violates the lease agreement, if you lease that is....


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

reachable ... have you seen it ? it's just copper lines on top layer of PCB
do you need a picture ?


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

P Smith said:


> reachable ... have you seen it ? it's just copper lines on top layer of PCB
> do you need a picture ?


Now that's better....yes, do you have one? better yet a lesson please...:lol:


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

"356B" said:


> Now that's better....yes, do you have one? better yet a lesson please...:lol:


He has a pic somewhere, saw it before I think on AVS Forum.


----------



## FarmerBob (Nov 28, 2002)

So what's the average range of a Joey's remote connection. I'm looking to upgrade after the first of the year and all my gear is in an electronics closet in my basement. Then is modulated throughout the house so every TV has access to all sources.

Any assistance will be greatly appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Do you modulate an HD signal?


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

From what I have found the maximum range of Joey remote control is 30 feet, that's with little to no obstructions, (doors, walls, etc.).
It's a problem, and Hopper having a M10 thread coupling is another problem. It's like the engineers did not want the antenna ranges extended....? 
for Hopper there are work arounds, Joey is another matter.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

356B said:


> Now that's better....yes, do you have one? better yet a lesson please...:lol:


Enjoy


----------

